# Healthier Breakfast Fattie?



## mneeley490 (Aug 2, 2020)

This one was a nod to my wife who wanted something slightly healthier today.
I used my own bacon, which is low-sodium, turkey sausage, lean ham, and omega-3 eggs. I could have gone with her low/no fat cheese, but that stuff doesn't melt and tastes disgusting, imo.
Basic weave with Jeff's rub.












Used cheddar and Monteray Jack cheese, and some red onion.












Sorry again for the blue tint. It was the wife's idea to use blue fiberglass on the shelter over the deck.






Slight blowout, but that's okay.












I got a new Shun chef's knife, and it sure makes thin slicing easy.











Verdict: While I don't think the turkey sausage was as flavorful as pork, I was able to eat everything on the plate above without feeling stuffed, or like I just ingested a grease bomb.  Still had a very good taste. So next time I think I will still use turkey, but I'll try to enhance the flavor a bit more. Perhaps a bit more onion, or  maybe a little diced jalapeno, or sauce the inside.


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 2, 2020)

Looks really good from my vantage point. I've used ground turkey in a fatty before. You just have to season the heck out of it. 
Point for sure
Chris


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 2, 2020)

Nice work . Looks really good .


----------



## smokin peachey (Aug 2, 2020)

Looks great


----------



## GaryHibbert (Aug 2, 2020)

That's a real nice looking fatty!!  And the new knife sure does slice beautifully.  Great job.
I'm just not sure if my body is ready for that much healthy food.  LOL
Gary


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 3, 2020)

Excellent!
Were into healthier eating too!
That looks fantastic!
Gonna give it a try!
Al


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 3, 2020)

Nice job another thing on the bucket list.

Warren


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 3, 2020)

Yup.  Looks great.  Never tried turkey sausage.


----------



## Blues1 (Aug 4, 2020)

Great job!


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 4, 2020)

Looks Outstanding MN !!
Heck of a job!!
And Healthy Too!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## mneeley490 (Aug 4, 2020)

gmc2003 said:


> Looks really good from my vantage point. I've used ground turkey in a fatty before. You just have to season the heck out of it.
> Point for sure
> Chris


Thanks for the likes, friends.
Chris is right; the roll said, "turkey sausage" so I assumed it was seasoned accordingly. But it definitely needed something more.
Mike


----------



## b-one (Aug 5, 2020)

Healthier just to not eat them....... that’s why I stay away. I have to draw the line somewhere and I enjoy fitting through doors.


----------



## millerbuilds (Aug 8, 2020)

mneeley490 said:


> This one was a nod to my wife who wanted something slightly healthier today.
> I used my own bacon, which is low-sodium, turkey sausage, lean ham, and omega-3 eggs. I could have gone with her low/no fat cheese, but that stuff doesn't melt and tastes disgusting, imo.
> Basic weave with Jeff's rub.
> View attachment 456719
> ...


Good looking fatty, when I use turkey sausage, I add additional spice to it.  

Smoke ON!
- Jason


----------

